# HELP? Remove Hanging Engine Splash Guard?



## mkbomb (Oct 1, 2008)

My Engine Splash Guard has come loose due to damage. It's very badly cracked in multiple places. After asking a VW Dealer service rep, he advised me (even though this seems ridiculous..must be there for a reason??) to just remove it, and explained that it is not that important. Well, I started trying to break it off, and now it's at the point where it's mostly off, but I discovered that it's also connected to the plastic lining in the front wheel wells if im describing that correctly. Should I try to re-secure it all and just duct tape it back up, which is how I had it? Or do I proceed? I absolutely do not have the time OR money to do any major repair here. Please forgive me for sounding like I don't care. I DO, but just can't do anything major right now.


----------



## 300exoh (Jun 13, 2012)

Mine was missing when I got my nB and I haven't had any problems even in rain. Been running it this way for 10K miles +. I would just take out the bolts and remove it until you have the cash to replace it. 

You might be able to repair it with some zip ties or even epoxy depending on the damage but I dont think a replacement is too pricey if you get it from somewhere like ECS.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

You can take it down by just using a small torx bit. It's held on by 10 or so screws on the bottom. You can get a replacement here:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Exterior/Body/Belly_Pan/ES6188/

It's just a belly pan. You can run without it, it won't hurt anything. It doesn't offer the motor any protection, except from dirt and water.


----------

